# Training while sick...



## ikenpo (Jan 29, 2003)

Does anyone train while they are sick? I normally do unless I just can't get out of bed. 

Why? Because Mr. Ugly Human isn't going to wait until I feel my best to attack me. I'll probably catch some flack from the, but you'll get everyone else sick people (that's what happens with families) or the but your immune system is down people. But I do believe that training sick has its place and it's one less excuse to not train. Do you have to pace yourself? Of course, but once again that is an internal environment you may not have considered. Just some thoughts from a Kenpo crazy, as adults do what is best for you. 

jb :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

I've done it before.  My personal experience is that while it
normally takes me 2 hours to calm down and relax afterwards,
it takes me up to 4 while sick.  And often times, I've ended up
more sick the next day.  This is for fever sicknesses.  A cold, no
problem, I usually feel much better after a good sweat.  Diarhea
can pose a problem, especially if you're doing parting wings or
a similar tech   But I still go.  I've even gone with a hyper 
extended elbow.  But doing it when you have a fever can be
damaging.  Do females go, when they feel "not so fresh" :rofl:


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Do females go, when they feel "not so fresh" :rofl: *



Alert! Alert!

Perfectly good thread converted into crap...

jb:asian:


----------



## rachel (Jan 29, 2003)

Kirk, You're so bad.   If we can work out during that time of the month with cramps and all, you can work out when you're sick. I wouldn't miss my training for anything. I was a step away from throwing up the other night at class and literally willed myself not to . It was touch and go for a while though


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

I usually work out when I'm sick, since usually I feel a bit better after the workout. 

Then I feel like crap again soon after.

I think the workout helps keep my mind off the aches, pains, and other unpleasantness of whatever malady I'm suffering from at the moment.

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

When I workout sick I also feel better during the workout, after i get warmed up.  Then after it is over I go back to being sick again.  But it is worth it every time!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

Only time I will not train if sick is if I have, er, stomach problems.

Cthulhu


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Does anyone train while they are sick? I normally do unless I just can't get out of bed.
> 
> jb :asian: *



I had a concussion last year and couldn't do anything...I think things like that its just best to let things like take their course. I continued to have the "brain pain" for a few weeks and the doctor told me to do nothing.
I have also laid off because of sinus infection, loosing equlibrium and having a throbbing headache leaning over sometimes gets to be too much with the sinus problems. Yeah the bad guy wanting your wallet doesnt care, but you also need to let your body recover sometimes.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

I think a concussion falls under 'training while _injured_', which is another matter entirely.

I got sidelined for about 6 weeks due to a severed tendon in my hand.  Definitely wasn't going to risk a permanent disability by screwing with the healing process.

Cthulhu


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I think a concussion falls under 'training while injured', which is another matter entirely.
> 
> I got sidelined for about 6 weeks due to a severed tendon in my hand.  Definitely wasn't going to risk a permanent disability by screwing with the healing process.
> ...



Yeah very good point! I have always lumped sick/injured into one grouping maybe because you arent training. Shows me to think that way


----------



## Blindside (Jan 29, 2003)

I usually train when I am sick, though I won't push myself as hard.  I once went to class with a 104 degree temperature, and was a bit lightheaded, but made it through OK.  In retrospect it was stupid, but I was pretty focused on training at the time.

I'd like to think I am smarter about injuries, but in that same period I started training one week after an appendectomy.  If something is really bothering me I will just warm up and then assist by teaching, it keeps my mind in the class.  

Lamont


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Do females go, when they feel "not so fresh"


 Yes, they kihap louder and kick a hell of a lot harder!


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *I once went to class with a 104 degree temperature, *



Yeah, 

I'm guessing having the plague would be one that even a hardass like myself _might_ excuse.

jb:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Jan 29, 2003)

In his book "Karate-do, my way of life" Master Gichin Funakoshi (fonder of Shotokan Karate-do) talks about this and says that he feels that doing a good hard workout while ill is just what the doctor ordered. (heavily paraphrased mindyou) He describes getting into his dojo and sweating the sickness out. Of course he also describes his practices of getting ontop of a house during a monsoon and practicing forms.... not something I'd tell my students.... not if I wanted to keep my insurance that is.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 29, 2003)

I always train unless by doing so I'd make myself much worse (sinus infection w/ balance problems, high fever). Hydration...

As for "not feeling fresh"- pfft!  A good time to hit someone, believe me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 29, 2003)

I do practice while sick. Although I won't go into the studio if I have some contageous something or another. That would be plain rude and I'd hope everyone else would do the same.


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I do practice while sick. Although I won't go into the studio if I have some contageous something or another. That would be plain rude and I'd hope everyone else would do the same. *


Damn Skippy, rude kenpoist are not to be tolerated!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2003)

I know there's plenty of times when I don't feel up to par with the cold weather and getting dark so early in the winter.. to go to the studio.. but go I do and 99.9% of the time I feel 110% better after I work out.. gets the endorphins flowing and what a great natural pain reliever that is.. so as long as you're not risking someone else's health.. I strongly suggest .. Go for it


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 31, 2003)

Always feel better when leaving. It's nice to be able to hit someone without fear of getting in trouble.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

Dont you think that showing up at the studio sick is only going to spread the virus to your training partners. At our studio, if you showed up visibly ill, you were sent home. We all respected that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Dont you think that showing up at the studio sick is only going to spread the virus to your training partners. At our studio, if you showed up visibly ill, you were sent home. We all respected that. *



Yeppers.. if it's a virus or bacteria .. stay home~!!  What I was saying in my above post was just old age setting in kinda achey pain stuff.. and not feeling up to par etc.  But if you have a cold, flu or anything that is could potentially be catching.. do your compatriots a favor and don't spread it~!!!


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

Amen


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yeppers.. if it's a virus or bacteria .. stay home~!!  What I was saying in my above post was just old age setting in kinda achey pain stuff.. and not feeling up to par etc.  But if you have a cold, flu or anything that is could potentially be catching.. do your compatriots a favor and don't spread it~!!! *



Here's a thought, not directed specifically at you Tess. At some point an ugly human bad guy might walk up to you and say give me your money, your body, your whatever without bothering to ask "if your feeling ok today", or if your kind of under the weather. I doubt if any of them will say, "ok, let me come back and take advantage of you when your feeling better". If your used to laying down and not train when your a little under the weather then maybe you fold under the pressure when really confronted with such a situation. I trained last week sick, I was a little sluggish and much sicker later that evening, but I clocked the mat time and know I can execute with that internal environment (even if it's not at the top of my game).

Within my training environment we train together well or sick. If you've got something, I'm probably gonna catch it and visa versa. We are family and families will catch each others colds while carving on one another. 

I don't advocate this for everyone. That's just how we do it.

jb:asian:


----------

